# Weekly competition 2009-04



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

Last chance to keep the unofficial events!

For now, all events are the same as last year, but all unofficial events are on probation. That means that if they don't get at least 3 competitors on average over the first 4 weeks, they will be removed (and don't rely on Mike and me to do them every week). So if you like those events, make sure you (and others) do them every week. This is a list of all the unofficial events:

2x2x2 Blindfolded
6x6x6 Blindfolded
7x7x7 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Match the scramble
4x4x4 Fewest Moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay
Snake
All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *D' F' U2 B' U R B U2 L2 U' L2 U2 F L2 U B' D R F' U' B L' D2 F2 D'
*2. *F2 R2 D' L' U R2 U L D' F' D2 B' D' R' U B U2 R2 D L' B2 R2 U' L B'
*3. *R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F' D' R2 U R F2 L2 F R B2 L' B2 R' B2 L2 F' U2 B2 L B2
*4. *D B U' R U L U R' U2 L U2 R2 B' L' U R F2 D2 L2 D B L2 F2 R U2
*5. *R U B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 L D L2 F' U R2 U' B U2 B R2 B R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 D R' U B' U2 F' L' R' U F (21f)
*2. *R' D2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L R D L B L2 U R B F L2 B (21f)
*3. *B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' D2 F' L' U' R2 F' L U' F2 R' D' (21f)
*4. *U2 R B2 F2 R F2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 D R2 U L D' F R D' (21f)
*5. *R2 B D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B D L F' R' U' B' U2 L R2 B2 L (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Uw Fw2 F Rw Uw2 R2 B2 L2 D' Uw U F' L' Uw2 B2 F D2 Rw' D2 Rw' U2 Fw' U' Rw' B Fw2 F' R D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 Fw' F' Rw U' B' D'
*2. *Fw' R D' L D L2 Rw U' L' Rw2 R' Uw' U2 Fw' F L2 D2 B' D Uw' U' L' Fw' Uw Rw2 R D Uw Fw' Rw U Rw2 U R2 B' Rw2 D' U2 Rw' F
*3. *B L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw' R B2 Fw2 F L B' L2 Rw R B' Fw2 F D Rw' R2 U L' Rw Fw' Uw' B2 D' L D U2 R Fw D L2 Rw' B' R2
*4. *D2 Uw' U' L' Uw B' Fw F D Fw2 F Rw B' Fw2 F2 D Uw2 Fw F Uw' Rw' F Uw' Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 L' Uw Fw' L2 Rw R Fw' Rw F2 U' B' Rw2 R
*5. *B D2 L' B2 Fw F L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L Rw' R' D R' D' U' Rw' D Uw F L Rw' F2 L' Fw' L2 Rw' R' F L' Rw U2 Rw R2 U' F' D Uw2 L

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Bw' Fw' Uw' L2 Dw Uw2 Fw' F D L2 R2 U Bw Uw2 U2 L U' B2 Bw' Fw' U' Fw2 Dw' U L' F U L2 Rw' F' D Dw' Uw U' Lw' Uw B2 D2 L Lw R2 Dw' Uw2 U B' Bw' F Dw L2 Lw Dw' Lw Dw L2 Lw2 D U Lw Uw2
*2. *Bw2 F Rw' Dw' Bw2 Dw B' Rw Fw2 Uw Lw Rw Dw2 L2 Fw Uw' F' Dw2 Rw' Dw2 U' L' Lw R' U' Bw Dw L2 B Uw2 Lw2 D Lw2 Dw2 Uw U L Lw2 R' Fw2 Lw2 F' Lw' U' L D R' D Dw2 U2 Fw' F D' Dw Lw F' Uw2 Fw' Dw' F2
*3. *D2 Uw2 L2 D' Dw Uw' U F L2 D' Dw Uw' U' B' R U L' D Uw2 U2 R' F' Uw2 F Uw' U B Bw Lw Bw2 Fw' F' Uw2 L' R2 B2 Fw2 D2 Uw U B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Lw' B' L R Fw Rw B Uw2 Rw R' B Uw Bw2 Fw Lw D
*4. *D L Bw Fw' F' L2 Rw R U2 Rw' U R2 U2 B2 Lw' Dw' Fw L' D Bw Rw2 R2 U2 B2 F2 Rw2 F2 U Rw' F R Dw2 Uw' U R2 Dw L' Rw' Dw2 U Lw2 F Lw Uw Bw' Lw D2 Dw L Bw' R2 B' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' B2 Fw' F' Dw' Uw
*5. *Lw Bw Fw Dw' U B2 Rw F2 Lw' Rw' D' Dw2 Rw' R' U2 Rw B Bw2 U R2 Bw Rw' B Bw' Fw' F2 Lw Dw Bw' L' D2 R Fw' F2 R' B' Bw2 D Lw2 Uw' Bw Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 B Bw Fw2 F' U2 F D' B' Dw' Fw' L' Bw Uw U' B2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R U 3F2 2L B 2B F 2U2 U L' 3R' 3U' 2B 3R' 2R' R B 2B2 3F2 3R D2 2D 2B' 3F 3R' 3F2 F D2 2U 2L' 3R 2F2 L2 R' 3U B' 2F2 U' 2R2 2B' 3R' 3U2 2R D U2 L' D 3U' 2R 3F 3U2 B' 2B' 3F' 2F F2 L2 2L2 3F2 2F' U 3R' 2R2 3U2 2B 3U' U2 R' 3F 3U2 L 3F' D 3U2 2L' B' 2F2 F 2U' 2F2
*2. *2B 2D' U' B' 3U2 3F' 3U 3F2 D2 3F 2F2 F D' 3F 2F R 3U' B 2F U2 F2 3R 2F2 2D2 3U' L 2L R2 3U R' 3F' 2D' R 3F' D2 2R2 D2 2B 3F' F 2L' 3F F 2L' D' 2U' F' L 2L R 3U' F' 2L2 3R2 2D2 3U U 3F2 2L' 3R 2R' 3U' L 2F' R D' 3R' 2D' B 2F F D' U' 2R2 D2 2D2 3U2 U B' R'
*3. *L 2L' R 2B 2R' B2 2L2 R' U2 F 2R2 R D2 2D2 L2 3R' R 3U2 3R B2 2L' 2U' R B 3R' 3U' 2U' F 3U' 3F U L 3R' R' 2D 2L2 2R' F' L 2B 2F' 3R 2R 2D 2U2 R2 2B2 F 2L 2F L2 R' 2B D 2D' U' 3F 2L' 3R U' 2R' 2D2 3R 3U2 L B 2L2 3U' 2U2 2B2 D R 3F' 2D2 2F' 3R B2 2U' F D'
*4. *3U2 U 2B 2F' U' B' 3F' 2R 2D 2U 2F 3R' 3F' 2F2 F' 2L2 2U' B 3U' L2 2R U2 3R' B R' B 2B D' 2U' U' 2L 2B2 2U2 U B' 2B' 3F2 2F2 2R2 R2 2F' 3R 2F' 2D 3F2 3R 2R 2F 3U2 2U 2B' 2R D 2U L R' U L' 2L' 3R 2R' 2B' 3R' 2R' 2D' 2U2 3F' L' 2L 3R 2R 2F' 3U2 2B 3U' 2B 2R' 2B' R' F'
*5. *2D2 2U' L2 3R2 2D2 U 2L' 3R' 2R' 2D' 3F2 L' D 2L' 3R 2F2 3R F2 D' 2U' 2L 3U B 2B 2F 2R' 3F2 2U 3R2 2B 2D2 2U' R' 2B F' 2D U B2 2F2 R2 F2 L 3U2 3F2 F U2 2F2 F' 3U' L' 2L 3F2 2L' 3R 2R D2 3U2 2U2 2F' 3U2 L 3R2 2R2 D 3U2 U 2B2 L 2L2 2D 2L' 3R2 2R2 3U U' 2B2 2F 3U2 2U2 U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' 3F2 F' 2U U 3L 3R 2R' R' D2 R' D2 3B2 3R 3U 2R D2 F D' 3U 3B2 F 2L2 B2 R' 2U' 3F2 2F F' 2L2 3R2 2B 2U' 3R D 2U' 2L2 3D B 3D2 3U 2L' B2 2B 2D2 3D2 2R' 3B 2F 2L2 R2 2D2 L2 3R R2 3U' 3F 2L 3D' R 2D 2L' 3B2 3F' 3D' B' D 2D2 3B2 F' 2U2 3F2 3U' B' 3B 3F 2F' 2D' 3R B' 2L 3L' R 2B' 2F2 3L2 3R 2R 2B' 3B 3D 3L2 U 2F 3D2 3U2 2L' B2 3B2 3R
*2. *U L' D' 3L 3D' U 2L R2 2D B' L2 3L' 3F' 3L2 2B2 3F' R U 2F' D 2L 2B2 3B2 L' 2L' 3L' 2R' R2 3D' 3U2 3F2 3U 2U' 3F2 F' 2D2 R B 3B2 2F2 L U' F' 2L 3L2 2R2 2B' 3F' F 2U 2R 3B2 D' 3B R' 2F 2R2 D2 3U 2F D 2D' 3U' B 3U' F' 3R R2 3U F2 3D2 3U2 B2 F' 2R' R' 3F' D2 2U' U 2L 3D2 3R B 2F' F2 R 3U2 2R' B 3B' 2F2 F2 U2 F' 3R2 2R' D' 3L' D
*3. *3B' 2F' 3L' 2B 3D L B 2R2 U 3F 3R2 R' 3F2 2D2 3U' 2U' U 2R' 2U2 2R2 3D 2R2 B2 2D 3D2 3U' 3B2 2R R2 B D 2D' 3F' 2R U 2L2 3R2 2R U 2R' 2D2 3D2 3U2 U 3B' 2F 3D2 2L 3R' 3D' L2 F 2L2 3L 3R2 2R2 3F' 3D' L' 3L U' 3L' 2B 2L U 2B' 3B2 F' L 3R2 D 2D2 3R2 R2 D2 U' B D' 2U2 3B2 3R2 R 2D' 3D U2 L' 2D 2F' U2 2L 2D' B 2L2 3L' R2 3B2 2F2 2L 3B U
*4. *2L' 3R' 2R R 2B 2U2 R2 3B2 F2 2D 3U' 2R' 3D' L' D' 3R2 D2 2D' 2U' U' L' 2L 3L' 2R2 B 2B' 3B 3F2 2L2 B' L 2F2 2D' 2U2 2L2 3L2 2R2 2B 3R 3F' 3U' 2L 2B' R2 U2 F' 3L' R2 B 2D2 3B2 2D2 U R' 2D' L2 3L2 U 3R B2 2F' 3R 2D 3D B2 2D U 3F2 2F2 F 2D B2 F2 3R2 B2 2F' D' 2L2 3L' 2R2 2D2 2B' 2F2 2D2 3D2 2L' 3R2 2R 3B 3R' U2 2F2 L 3R' 3U' 2R' D2 3D R' U2
*5. *D B' 3U L2 2L' B F2 U L2 3U2 2L2 2D 3D' 2U 3R' B 2B2 2F 3U2 2U 3F 3U 3R B' 2U' 3L U L' 2L2 3L 3R 2R2 D' 2F2 2L' D 2R2 3B2 3F2 3L2 R 3U2 2B2 3B L' 2U2 2B' 3B' 3U2 3F' 2D' 3B2 U2 2F2 2U' 2R2 2B' F' 2D2 3L' 3B2 2F F' 3U' 3R2 3B' F2 L 2U2 2R' R' 3U2 3R' 3D F2 3L' 2B' 2F2 F 2R2 2B' F2 D' 2D2 B2 3L' D' U2 2R F 2L 3B F' 2L' 2F2 D' 2R2 3B 3R' 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R' U' F R F' U' L2 D' F L2 D2 B' U' L U' L B' L2 U' L' D2 F2 U B'
*2. *F' D L' D F' L2 F' D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L' F2 L U' L B2 L B2 U2 B' U F
*3. *B2 R D L' D2 F2 U F2 U2 B' D2 R B2 U F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U' L2 U R B' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R' F2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U B U R2 D' U B2 L' F2 U' F (21f)
*2. *L R2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R F' R' F2 U L2 B' D' R2 F2 D B2 (21f)
*3. *F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' B' U R' F D' (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Uw U2 L2 Rw B2 Uw2 U' Rw2 R' B2 Uw F L' Rw2 R2 D2 F' Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw U L2 Rw' R Fw2 F2 R B2 D Rw' R2 Fw' L Rw R' Uw2 U' Fw'
*2. *Fw' D Uw2 B D' L2 Rw' F2 U2 L Fw R2 D' Uw L2 Fw Rw' D Uw U F U B' Uw' Rw' D2 Fw2 L Rw2 R Fw L R U2 L B' Uw' Fw2 F2 D'
*3. *Uw' Rw' B2 F D F2 L D' B' F U R' D Fw2 Rw' D Uw' U2 L2 R B2 Fw F2 Rw R' F' L' F D' Rw' B Fw' F' Uw2 U B F' L' Fw F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Lw Dw Lw Bw F2 L' B F L' Dw Uw2 U B' Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 U' Rw2 D Fw D2 Bw F' Lw2 Rw Fw' Uw2 L Rw R Bw' Uw F R' Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw' R' D' Uw2 B2 Uw L2 D2 R B2 Bw2 F Lw2 R' F' Lw B' L' Uw
*2. *L2 B' R2 Bw R' Dw2 Uw' U' Bw2 Lw Rw' D' B Fw' R' Bw' Fw' F' R2 Bw' Rw' D' Rw' B2 Bw Uw Lw Fw2 R' D' Dw R' F2 Rw2 D Fw' D' Uw F' L Lw R2 U' B2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw' B' Lw2 R2 D' Lw D' Dw Uw2 U' F Rw2 R
*3. *Rw2 F' Rw' Dw U Fw Dw L B2 Bw' L Lw2 B Bw Fw2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 R B2 D R2 U B Bw2 Fw2 F2 U Bw F' Rw' R' Uw L' Lw' Rw' R U' Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw Fw' L' Lw' Rw R2 D2 F' D' Dw' Rw2 Bw L Rw' R' Bw2 R2 D Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3U2 2U2 U2 L2 2L2 2R' R2 B2 2F2 R2 U2 2B2 3U2 U B' L2 2D' 3U 3R' 2R' 2U' 2L' R2 D B' 3F' 2R' B L2 2L' 3U F' 2L' 3F D 2F2 L2 2R' D B2 2R B' 2U B2 2R2 F D' 2D' 3U' 2U U2 L 2R' 2U2 2B 2L2 B 2D' 3U2 2U' 3F' 2R R 3F 2F' F' D' 2U R2 2B 3F2 2U2 F2 3U' 2B2 3R 3U' L 2B' 2D2
*2. *L2 2L2 3R2 R' 3F 2F2 2U' L B F' 2D 3R R 2U 2B2 2D2 F2 2L' U L2 2R 3F' 2R' B2 D2 R B 2U2 3F2 2D2 2U' R' 3U 2L2 3R' F' 2L R' F' 2L 2R' B 2R' D 3U2 2U 2R' B2 2B2 3F2 2F F D 3U' U L' 2D2 L2 2B 2U2 3R2 2U L' 2R B2 3F' 2F F' 3R2 R F 2R' 2B 2F2 2D2 U R2 3F2 2R2 R
*3. *L' 2L R' U L2 R' 3F2 2F F' 2D 2U2 2L2 2B F' U' F D' 2D2 3F F' 2D' 2U' U2 L 3R R' 2B' D U' B' D2 3F 2F2 F 3R 2R 2B' 2R2 B2 2L' 3R2 R2 3U' 3R' 2D 2U U2 B 3F2 L2 2L' 3R' R2 B 2B2 3F' D R2 2D' 3F U 2F 3U' B 2F' F 2L 2R' R2 B2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F2 3U 3R B2 3F' 2F F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *L2 2L 2D F D2 2R B' 3B' 3F 3L' 3F' 2F2 F2 3D2 2F2 L B2 D' U2 2F L' 3R 2D2 3F D' 2R2 2B' 3B F 2R' 2F' F2 3D' U2 2L2 3R2 2R' 3D2 2B' R' F 2U' U' 2F D' 2U2 U 2B 2R2 2D' L 3R 2R' R U2 3B 2L' 3R D' 2D 3D2 2U2 3R2 2D' 3F' 3L' 2R2 B2 3F 2L 3R 2R' B2 3F' 2F2 2U 2L' 3L2 2R2 D' 3U 3L 3R' D' 2L' 2D2 2R D' B' 2D2 3D2 U' B2 2F 3D2 3U F D U2 3B
*2. *D2 3D' 3F' 3R 2U2 L2 D' L 2L2 3B' 2R2 2D2 L' D2 3D 2U2 2R2 3F F2 L2 D2 3U2 2U2 2F' 2D L 3R 2U' U' B' 2L' D' 2B' F2 2L2 2B2 R' 3B' 2R 2B' D' 3L 3F2 3L2 2F2 F' 3U' 2B' 3B2 3F' 2F2 L 3R2 3U 3L' 3F' 3L' 3R 3F' U2 3L' 2F2 F2 U2 L 2D 3B2 R2 D 3D' 3U 3F 2F2 3L 2D2 L 2B' 3B2 F2 3R2 2R R2 3F 3R2 3B2 3U 2L2 R' 3F2 3R2 3B 3R 2U2 2L 2R' R' 2F2 D' 3U F2
*3. *L' R2 B2 2L D2 2L' 3L' 3D' L2 B' 2L2 R2 U 2L2 2R 2B2 3L' 2B' 2D' L2 2R' 3F2 F 2R F2 2R R2 B 2R 3U' 2R 3B' F2 L' 2U' 3R' 2R 3U' 2R' 3F' L2 2D' L 3B' 3R' 2B D2 3D' R2 B2 3R2 3B2 F2 3R2 3D2 2R 2B 3F' U' 3L B2 2F2 2U2 B 3B 3L2 2R D 2D2 3D 2F2 D' 3U 2F D 3R 3F 3L2 3R' R D2 3U2 2B' 3U2 2U R2 2B' 2F L' 2L 3R 2R2 2U' 3R2 2F L 3F 3R' 2B' 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 L' B D U B' D' L' D2 B' F2 U2 L (21f)
*2. *R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L' F' D' B U2 L R2 F2 (21f)
*3. *F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R' B L' U2 L' F' L' D2 R F' (20f)
*4. *D2 L F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R B L' B' U' B' U2 L B2 U2 L F (21f)
*5. *B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U B2 R' D R' U' F' D R D' U L2 (21f)
*6. *B2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' R U' R2 D' L' B F' D' L U' B (20f)
*7. *D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L2 U R' U R2 F' D' F U2 F' R2 (20f)
*8. *B' U2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' B2 R2 D' B2 F' L' R F U F (21f)
*9. *D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F' D' R U R D2 U B R' F2 D' (21f)
*10. *U2 R' D2 U2 R D2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 U B' D' L2 F D' B R' U2 R2 (21f)
*11. *R2 F' L2 B' L2 F R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F' L2 D L' U B2 R' U' F' (21f)
*12. *B L2 R2 B' L2 F D2 B L2 F2 L F' L U' B2 F' D2 U2 L' F2 U' (21f)
*13. *D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L R F L2 U R2 B' L F (19f)
*14. *D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R' B D' B2 F2 U2 (20f)
*15. *U B2 D' U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R F' R2 F' U F2 D' R' B' (20f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B' R B2 U' B2 D' L D' F U2 (21f)
*2. *F2 L' D2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' U' L D' U B' D' U F' D' R2 (21f)
*3. *R' U2 R' B2 L U2 R F2 D2 L2 R' F' L2 R' D' F2 U F2 D' B2 U2 (21f)
*4. *R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L' B R D R' F2 D F R D2 (21f)
*5. *D2 R' U2 R D2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 F2 D B R2 F' L F' U' B2 R2 F' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L D B' D L U2 B L R2 D (20f)
*2. *D2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 L2 R F2 L' R' B' U' R B2 L' D2 R' F R' D' (21f)
*3. *F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D B' F2 L2 F' U' B L B' R2 D2 (19f)
*4. *D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 U R2 F L U F R2 U R U2 R' F' (20f)
*5. *F' R2 F L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' B R' U' F' D' R' B F (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 L2 U F2 D' L' R' U F' R' D L2 F D2 U (21f)
*2. *R2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 B' R U F2 U2 L' D U' R U2 B' (21f)
*3. *B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' D' L' D2 R' F R' U2 L' B' L F' (21f)
*4. *D2 R U2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 F' U R U' F' R F' D' F' (19f)
*5. *F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D R F2 U R F' U' L2 D B2 L2 U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B2 L' B D' L2 F' R' D' F2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *L F Uw L' Uw2 Rw' D Rw2 R B2 F' L' R2 D2 B Uw B Fw L' B2 F2 D2 Uw' R F2 U2 L Fw' U Rw' Uw' Fw D' Uw L B' Fw2 F D' Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *D B R2 B2 U F L' U' B' U L B2 D L F2 R' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U
*3. *L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 U2 R' U2 B U2 B D2 R' B' L' R' (20f)
*4. *U' R' B D' U2 B2 Fw2 R F' Rw' B D2 Rw' D' Uw U Rw' Fw' F D' F2 R2 Uw F2 D' Uw B Fw F' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 Rw R D2 B R2 F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *L2 U' L2 U2 R' B R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 R' F2 L' F U B U' F2 D' R B' D2 R'
*3. *R2 D R2 F2 D' U B2 U2 F' D2 U' R2 F U2 B L B2 R2 (18f)
*4. *D' Uw' L2 R' Uw' F D2 Uw2 L2 F' U' L D' Uw2 L' B' Fw' L2 Rw R Uw2 L Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' Uw U Rw2 R B F' R2 B' Fw F D2 B Uw' Fw
*5. *Lw2 U Rw' R' D' Fw2 D Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 U F2 D Dw Uw' U' F Lw Fw' D' R2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 B2 L2 Lw' Rw R' U Rw Bw U2 Lw' F D' B' F' D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Rw2 R' B2 R Uw U2 B2 D' U' R2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Dw' Lw' Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F U L2 U2 R B U' B L' U F2 U B2 D' F R U' F' U L2 F L2 D2 B L'
*3. *B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L' B D2 B L R' F' L2 U F' R D' (21f)
*4. *D U R' Uw2 B' Fw' F' D Uw2 Rw' Fw' F' D' Uw' U2 Fw' Rw B' Fw' Rw' D L' B Uw' Rw2 B D' F' R' B F L Rw' B F2 L' Uw' B' Uw U
*5. *R' Bw2 Fw Lw Bw' Dw' Rw U Rw2 R' Bw Fw2 D' Dw' Uw' R2 D Dw Bw' Dw Fw Uw' L2 Lw B Fw' F' D' F2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 F2 U2 B' Bw' F' D Fw' F' Dw2 Rw2 R2 D2 B2 Fw' F' U2 R U2 Fw D2 Dw Uw' U' L' Lw' Uw2
*6. *B2 2D U2 2B D L2 B' 2B 3F2 2F F' L' 2L2 B' L2 3U' 2U2 2R' B 2B2 3F' L B L2 2L 3R' B' L' 3R 2R2 B2 2F2 2R' D2 2D 3F' 3U 2R' R' D 3U' 2U L' 3R' 2R2 R' B U 2L' F2 D2 2D2 2U' U' 2F2 2U F' 2D' L2 2L 3R' 2R2 R' 3F' 2F2 2L2 2R2 2U2 3F' D' 2B F' D2 U2 2B' R 2D 2L2 D' 3U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *F U2 L D B2 L' D F' L2 D2 R B' L' F' D' F L U L F D' L B' D F
*3. *D2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' U B' U2 L' R2 F' U' F D' (21f)
*4. *B Fw2 F R' Fw2 F' R2 Uw' R' D2 Uw' L B2 D U' L2 Rw' R' B' Fw' F' R' Fw R2 D Uw' U' B2 Fw U B2 F' D L2 Uw2 U2 Rw B' U2 B2
*5. *Lw2 Rw D' U2 B' F Lw2 Rw R Dw' U2 R2 Uw B2 Bw' R D2 Bw' L Dw2 U' Lw Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' R Bw' Lw Bw U' B2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 Dw L Bw2 Fw F Dw Rw2 Bw F2 U' Lw2 Dw2 R U Rw2 Fw Uw' R B Dw B D U'
*6. *B' 3F U' 3R2 D' 3R' 3F' D2 R2 2D' 3U 2B 2F2 2U 2F F' D B' 2B' 3F2 2F2 F' U' 3R2 R 2B 2L 3R' 2U2 R2 2D' 2R' R' 2B2 F' 2U 2F' R2 3U2 2F2 R2 B 2U2 L' 2L2 3R2 2R R2 D2 2U F2 3R 2R R' F2 L 2R2 B U2 2F2 2R2 2U L2 R2 B 2B' 3F 2F2 3R 2U' 2L' D' 2D 3U' 2F' D U' 3R' 2F2 2L'
*7. *L' 3F F' 2D' 2F2 2D2 3D' 2U2 U' 2B F R2 2B R2 D2 U2 2L 2D' 3D 3U2 2B' 2D' 3B 2D 2U' 2B 3D 2R 3D' 2B' F2 U' 3B 3R R 2F 2D 3U2 B' 3B 2F' R2 3D' R 3U' 2R2 2U R2 U2 2B' F2 2D2 2U2 3F' 2F 2L 2D 2U2 2F2 2D2 2U2 2R 3F2 L' 2L F2 L 3R2 B2 3F 3L' B' 2L' D U 3L' 3R' 3B 3R 3B' F2 3D2 2B 3B2 D' 3L2 2R' 3B 2D B2 2B2 D 3D 2U' L 3L' 2R2 2B' 3B' D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l' b' u' U R U R' U' R' B' U' R B U B L U R' U' L R' U B L' U 
*2. *l r b' U' R B L' U R B' U' L B' L' B' U L' R U' L' U' B U B L 
*3. *l r b' u' U' R U B R L R B R B' R' L R B' L' U' R' L' U' B' R' 
*4. *l' b' B' L' B L' R B U' B R U L' B' R' B' L R B U B' U B' U' L' 
*5. *l' b u' B' L' R L U' L U' R' U' R' L' U' R' U' B R' L' B' L' U R' L' 

*Square-1*
*1. * (6,5) (-5,1) (-1,5) (4,3) (3,3) (-3,1) (5,5) (6,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,2) (1,0) (0,2) (4,4) 
*2. * (-2,2) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,5) (2,0) (-1,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,5) (3,2) (-4,2) (6,2) (-3,0)
*3. * (0,-4) (0,6) (4,4) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (6,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (1,0) (5,0) (-5,2) (0,5) (6,1) (6,2) (6,3) 
*4. * (6,2) (0,3) (1,0) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (2,3) (2,1) (0,2) (-2,3) (-2,5) (0,5) (4,0) (3,0) (0,5) (-2,4) 
*5. * (1,-3) (0,-4) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,1) (0,4) (0,1) (6,2) (6,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-3,4)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

First post  How DID I do that?

I will do all solves (including 7 warmup solves) right now! I feel like cubing tonight!

Magic: 2.15 2.78 2.08 2.77 2.71 3.21 1.96 1.91 1.71 3.30 1.72 DNF = 2.46


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like beginning next week, I will be doing "worst 3 of 4" averages on megaminx, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 every week. The fifth one will be used for a BLD solve. Oh well, it's nice because it cuts out over 15 minutes of cubing per week. (One 6x6x6 and one 7x7x7 speedsolve per week, including scramble time.) Unless I can convince 8 other people to try 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD this week. 

On the bright side, maybe this means I can go back to doing all the solves every week again? (Since it won't be much more than what I'm already doing.)


----------



## PeterV (Jan 22, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 14.29, 12.01, (11.14), 11.70, (15.79) = *12.67 avg.*
Comment: I seem to be improving in this event.

3x3x3: 34.46, 29.49, 31.86, (34.88), (24.30) = *31.94 avg.*
Comment: Average solves, except for the sub-25 (almost a PB!)

4x4x4: (2:49.56 (P)), 3:32.15, (3:50.54 (OP)), 3:38.14 (OP), 3:21.96 = *3:30.75 avg.*
Comment: Yeah, I need to work on this puzzle, but it's still a lot of fun.

2-4 Relay: *4:01.38 (P)*
Comment: It was fun.


----------



## byu (Jan 22, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
37.07, 37.35, 36.87, 39.16, 38.07 = 37.5
COMMENT: Pretty good, I'm getting more and more sub-40 averages now.
*3x3x3 BLD:*
*4x4x4:*
*Magic:*
1.58, 1.68, 1.45, 1.62, 2.16 = 1.63

I'm going to try to do all of these, although usually I only get one or two done.


----------



## 36duong (Jan 22, 2009)

*2x2x2*
*3x3x3*
*4x4x4*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4*
*Magic*
*Master Magic*

I'll do these when i get back to Oz from the States *yawn*


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 22, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.82*
13.93, 13.40, (14.27), 14.25, (13.11)
easy scrambles 
*3x3x3 OH: 29.72*
(32.10), 29.21, 29.39, (28.97), 30.55
sub-30 is always nice 
*3x3x3 BLD: 1:51.51*
(DNF)[2:37.60, 4 edges wrong], 1:51.51, 2:32.66
I really liked the 2nd scramble's CO


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2009)

Including Warmup solves
2x2x2: 9.83 8.27 9.27 7.22 9.83 10.53 7.00 8.97 7.59 8.71 7.94 8.78 = 8.64
3x3x3: 24.18 19.58 22.25 25.81 22.91 21.84 21.33 25.25 26.38 23.16 21.69 17.80 = 22.80
4x4x4: 1:28.05 1:23.15 1:37.38 1:27.34 1:32.03 1:31.80 1:36.30 1:27.90 1:36.18 1:18.33 1:08.61 1:36.55 = 1:29.76
5x5x5: 2:33.50 2:08.81 2:30.69 2:28.31 2:23.61 4:16.75 2:35.00 2:08.18 3:18.09 2:29.71 2:35.02 = 2:33.64
6x6x6: 4:59.16 5:07.61 5:07.18 5:35.47 4:45.68 4:31.34 4:54.02 5:41.27 5:28.86 4:48.28 5:03.83 6:03.83 = 5:09.14
7x7x7: 7:35.77 7:26.80 7:36.25 7:39.46 7:04.41 7:10.52 7:04.47 7:35.63 7:26.90 6:35.69 7:11.75 7:49.77 = 7:23.20
3x3x3_oh: 47,38 36.16 34.25 44.68 49.50 53.50 39.36 46.72 54.72 47.68 45.31 36.72 = 44.70
3x3x3_match: 1:07.96 DNF 1:34.88 DNF 1:11.86 DNF 1:17.18 1:06.78 1:14.65 1:10.61 1:15.02 1:03.53 = DNF
Magic: 2.15 2.78 2.08 2.77 2.71 3.21 1.96 1.91 1.71 3.30 1.72 DNF = 2.46
Master Magic: 4.88 5.52 5.38 5.27 6.47 5.91 6.05 4.50 7.41 4.66 5.83 5.58 = 5.56
Clock: 19.69 14.72 19.94 22.40 19.27 13.90 26.68 16.18 19.34 14.71 16.46 17.16 = 17.99
MegaMinx: 3:16.75 2:54.06 3:12.86 2:57.41 2:56.50 3:26.55 3:07.69 4:01.43 2:42.06 2:50.09 2:46.53 3:02.93 = 3:03.14
PyraMinx: 18.59 13.88 21.97 20.72 14.83 13.81 14.61 18.38 17.36 14.21 11.81 18.90 = 16.53
Square-1: 59.88 1:21.97 48.25 1:22.68 1:05.52 1:16.15 1:12.91 1:16.94 1:08.46 1:23.19 1:19.71 56.72 = 1:12.09

Only the 5 real solves
2x2x2: 8.97 7.59 8.71 7.94 8.78 = 8.48 
3x3x3: 25.25 26.38 23.16 21.69 17.80 = 23.37
4x4x4: 1:27.90 1:36.18 1:18.33 1:08.61 1:36.55 = 1:27.47
5x5x5: 2:08.18 3:18.09 2:29.71 2:35.02 = 2:32.37
6x6x6: 5:41.27 5:28.86 4:48.28 5:03.83 6:03.83 = 5:24.65
7x7x7: 7:35.63 7:26.90 6:35.69 7:11.75 7:49.77 = 7:24.76
2x2x2_bf: 58.88 39.78 DNF = 39.78
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 46.72 54.72 47.68 45.31 36.72 = 46.57
3x3x3_match: 1:06.78 1:14.65 1:10.61 1:15.02 1:03.53 = 1:10.68
234-Relay: 2:05.86 
2345-Relay: 4:14.46
23456-Relay: 9:37.05
234567-Relay: 16:19.28
Magic: 1.91 1.71 3.30 1.72 DNF = 2.31
Master Magic: 4.50 7.41 4.66 5.83 5.58 = 5.36
Clock: 16.18 19.34 14.71 16.46 17.16 = 16.60
MegaMinx: 4:01.43 2:42.06 2:50.09 2:46.53 3:02.93 = 2:53.18
PyraMinx: 18.38 17.36 14.21 11.81 18.90 = 16.65
Square-1: 1:16.94 1:08.46 1:23.19 1:19.71 56.72 = 1:15.04

Time to do a power-nap and go to work

My 5,6,7 are now really ready to be replaced. For some reason they are ok for relays though. At least I can finally do MegaMinx sub 3 on average


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Looks like beginning next week, I will be doing "worst 3 of 4" averages on megaminx, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 every week. The fifth one will be used for a BLD solve. Oh well, it's nice because it cuts out over 15 minutes of cubing per week. (One 6x6x6 and one 7x7x7 speedsolve per week, including scramble time.) Unless I can convince 8 other people to try 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD this week.
> 
> On the bright side, maybe this means I can go back to doing all the solves every week again? (Since it won't be much more than what I'm already doing.)


Come on everybody, do it for Mike!!

6x6BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
7x7BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF

2x2: 7.38 6.58 6.90 (7.54) 6.42 = 6.95 
comment: SUB-7 FTW!

3x3: 19.54 (18.74) (20.34) 19.86 20.02 = 19.81
comment: very consistent. sub-20 AGAIN!

4x4: 1:30.64 (OP) 1:26.10 (O) 1:37.36 (1:21.18 (P)) (1:59.72 (OP) = 1:31.37
comment: so close to sub-90...

5x5: 2:26.36 (2:15.64) (2:28.18) 2:22.54 2:21.46 = 2:23.45
comment: YES! PB average (H)
P.S. Arnaud, would you just get a V5 now, PLEASE? STOP WITH THE RUBIK'S!

Megaminx: (3:40.64 POP) 2:36.90 (2:21.28) 2:45.28 2:23.64 = 2:35.27
comment: waiting for new megaminx from c4y, hoping to sub-2 at benelux open 

234: 2:07.46
comment: why not sub-2???

2345: 4:36.18
comment: normal.

23456: 10:12.80
comment: happy that i didn't time that with a stackmat... next time it's sub-10!

3x3OH: 37.14 41.06 38.82 (43.26) (33.78) = 39.01
comment: sub-40 = 

3x3MTS: (1:36.82) 1:54.64 (2:23.10) 2:06.18 1:40.28 = 1:53.70
comment: waste of time. not going to do this again soon (because it's off the list next week )

3x3 BLD: 4:38.18 4:35.00 4:03.30 = 4:03.30
comment: Jeez, I WANT SUB-4!!!!!

2x2BLD: DNF 59.22 DNF = 59.22
comment: no centres is really confusing. At least I got a sub-60

3X3FM: LF'R'L'B2R2B'RF'R2FRURU'FRF'R2FR'F'R'DR'D'RF'R'FyxRU2R2FRF'U2R'FRF'yR'UL'U2RU'R'U2RLU2 (51)
explanation: 
LF'R'L'B preserving a pair and making cross on L
BR2B' solving preserved pair
RF'R2FRURU' solving another pair
FRF'R2FR'F' solving another pair
R'DR'D'RF'R'F solving the last pair
yx putting LL on top
RU2R2FRF'U2R'FRF' OLL
y "AUF"
R'UL'U2RU'R'U2RLU2 PLL
comment: did this in 10 minutes. I'm pretty content with the outcome.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 22, 2009)

*2x2x2* 6.64 7.35 7.84 8.05 7.96 *avg:7.72*
Getting slower and slower...
*3x3x3* 16.33 16.45 16.31 19.48 16.54 *avg:16.44*
The third was a OLL skip.
*4x4x4* 1:20.38(OP) 1:27.45(OP) 1:10.33 1:19.87(P) 1:11.43 *avg:1:17.23*
Normal.
*5x5x5* 2:25.94 2:28.26 2:44.01 2:13.00 2:18.58 *avg:2:24.26*
Good.
*6x6x6* 5:19.73(OP) 4:22.22 4:48.15(P) 4:40.18(P) 4:47.41(P) *avg:4:45.25*
The first and the fourth popped. The second was a PLL skip.
*7x7x7* 7:37.40 7:19.57 7:22.37 7:13.58 7:41.46 *avg:7:26.45*
The first and the third popped.
*2x2x2bld* 1:12.57 28.59 1:14.83 *best:28.59*
The second was so easy.
*3x3x3bld* DNF 1:38.77 DNF *best:1:38.77*
I memorized EP wrong for the first scramble. The second couldn't be easier!
*4x4x4bld* 19:49.74 DNF DNF *best:19:49.74*
The first was my first sub-20 succeeded solve. The second took 18:6.02 with 2 corners misoriented and 2 centers swapped. It's my first sub-10 for memorization. About 8~9 minutes. The third was quite easy! But I did something wrong so it's messed up. Memorization took 8 minutes and 10 seconds or so. Total time was 18:14.26.
*5x5x5bld* 46:29.94 DNF DNF *best:46:29.94*
About 26~27 minutes to memorize for the first one. I made a lot of mistakes when memorizing the plus centers and the wings. No less than 7 minutes wasted. Actually I'm very tired now. I did a 4x4x4bld and a 3x3x3x3 bld today. And It's midnight now. The second took 44:8.02 and about 22 for memorization. I forgot the wings during the solve and wasted a lot of time to analyse and recall. I have to say, it's really noisy now, because It's the New Year's Eve today in China. Finally I got a few mistakes but seems turned something wrong at last and got a cube with only centers and edge-pairing correct. The third one has only 2 x-centers and 2 wings swapped. 44:15.15
*6x6x6bld* DNF
1:43:22.73 and about 58 min for memorization. I thought I had to do it for 2 to 3 hours. Corners are solved, 7 inner wings, 6 outer and a lot of center pieces wrong.
*7x7x7bld* DNF
2:35:4.50 and 93 min for memorization. I arranged 4 hours for this. It's amazing that I did it much "faster" than 6x6x6. I thought it would be 3 hours at least. Seems less centers wrong than 6x6x6. 8 inner wings and 12 outer wrong. 4 corners wrong permutated and 3 wrong oriented. 4 edges wrong permutated and 2 flipped. It's really a bad solve.
*3x3x3multiBLD* 2/3 16:24.88 *1 point*
The first one was messed up, I don't know why. It seems that I made one turn wrong.
*3x3x3oh* 37.99 27.58 34.62 36.37 39.80 *avg:36.33*
It's sooo cold. Bad.
*3x3x3 with feet* 3:18.81 2:27.35 3:4.31 2:40.89 4:19.72 *avg:3:1.30*
Very bad for me. I haven't practiced this for a long time. I have to practice for the coming Beijing Spring Open 2009. Many mistakes. I did PLL wrong on the last one.
*3x3x3 match the scramble* 1:53.07 1:35.46 2:13.16 1:38.16 1:24.31 *avg:1:42.23*
I made some mistakes on the third one.
*3x3x3 FM* *37 moves*
Yes! It was my second attempt and I got a sub-40! Here are the details.
Scramble: L F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B2 L' B D' L2 F' R' D' F2
I got two 42s and a 41 before the final solution.The final solution was amazing and I just CANNOT understand it!
*Solution: F' R' B2 R2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F U F U R' U2 R U B U B' U' B' F R B R' F' L U2 L' U' L U' L2 U L U2*
double x-cross: F' R' B2 R2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F U F (12)
3rd pair: U R' U2 R (4)
The steps following that came out by chance. I just tried to copy the state after the 16 moves from a solved cube and then I found it's shorter than my 2 solutions.
Now it's the way I copied the state.
4th F2L: U2 L' U' L (4)
COLL: L U L' U L U2 L' (7)
EOLL: F R B' R' F' B U B U' B' (U') (10+1)
After that I found it's EXACTLY the state. So, a short solution was found. There's cancellation between the 4th F2L and the COLL. The solution:
reverse of EOLL: U B U B' U' B' F R B R' F' (11)
reverse of COLL: L U2 L' U' L U' L' (7)
reverse of the 4th F2L: L' U L U2 (4)
So the whole solution takes 12+4+11+7+4-1=37 moves.
*4x4x4FM* *110 moves*
Scramble: L F Uw L' Uw2 Rw' D Rw2 R B2 F' L' R2 D2 B Uw B Fw L' B2 F2 D2 Uw' R F2 U2 L Fw' U Rw' Uw' Fw D' Uw L B' Fw2 F D' Uw2
*Solution: U' Rw2 Uw F' Uw' U L' Fw F' Dw F2 Dw' R' Fw' L' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 Fw' L Fw2 L2 Fw L D Bw D2 Bw' F' U' F R D2 R' B' U' B Uw' B' U' B2 U' B' R U R' F U F' Uw F U2 F2 R F R' Dw R' D2 R F' D2 F Dw' U R' F' U' R2 L U L' R2 U' R' F' U2 L B2 D L D' U' L' U2 B' U' B U' L' U L' U' L F' L F U Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U2 L2 Fw2 Uw2*
I just did this for fun, almost normal solve. The whole solution was found at 71min and I quit then.

First center(W): U' Rw2 (2)
Second(Y): Uw F' Uw' U L' Fw F' Dw F2 Dw' (10)
Third and fourth(G&R): R' Fw' L' * R' Fw' L Fw2 L2 Fw (9)
Last two(B&O): L D Bw D2 Bw' (5)
Total: 26

First 6 edges: F' U' F R D2 R' B' U' B Uw' B' U' B2 U' B' R U R' F U F' Uw (22)
Following 5: F U2 F2 R F R' Dw R' D2 R F' D2 F Dw' (14)
Total: 36

3x3x3

2x2x3: U R' F' U' R2 L U L' R2 U' R' F' U2 (13)
cross(R): L B2 (2)
3rd pair: D L D' (3)
4th: U' L' U2 B' U' B (6)
OLL: U' L' U L' U' L F' L F U (10)
PLL parity: Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 (8)
Total:42

Insertion at *: U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R (8)
Cancellation after the insertion: D2 R R' Fw'->D2 Fw'
26+36+42+8-2=110 moves.
*2-4 relay* *1:43.51*
Good 2, bad 3 and 4.
*2-5 relay* *4:19.58*
Not good.
*2-6 relay* *9:47.30*
Nearly over 10 minutes.
*2-7 relay* *19:30.90*
Popped on 7x7x7, but any way, it's bad.
*Magic* 1.36 1.51 1.35 1.29 DNF *avg:1.41*
My magic works so bad.
*Master Magic* 3.62 3.87 4.16 4.46 4.84 *avg:4.16*
It needs one more string.
*Snake* 15.32 18.16 16.33 15.09 17.65 *avg:16.43*
Bad snake. And I have just practised for no more than 2 hours.
*Clock* 21.46 DNF 20.59 28.05 26.72 *avg:25.41*
Bad.
*Megaminx* 2:25.51 2:34.77 2:7.89 2:11.03 2:31.48 *avg:2:22.67*
First 4 CPLL were the same.
*Pyraminx* 21.76 28.62 16.36 20.34 20.32 *avg:20.81*
Not too much practise.
*Square-1* 57.33 54.03 59.72 43.85 67.71 *avg:57.03*
Not so bad.


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2009)

2x2: 3.98, (3.36), 4.42, 4.28, (7.69) = 4.23 meh.

3x3: (19.81), 15.16, 17.08, 13.80, (11.81) = 15.35. 2 pops in the average? What are the chances?


----------



## Ellis (Jan 22, 2009)

*3x3:* (17.21), (22.01), 18.43, 20.05, 17.95 = *18.81*
okay
*4x4:* 1:19.98, (1:36.22), (1:16.61), 1:26.70, 1:19.04 = *1:21.91*
okay
*5x5:* (2:08.26), 2:23.27, 2:16.58, 2:34.01, (2:47.41) = *2:24.62*
Good until the last two

*3x3 Blindfold:* 4:23.21, 3:34.72, 4:46.04 = *3:34.72*
Wow... having all successful solves is rare enough, but two PBs? The last solve would have been a PB also if I did it first.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like beginning next week, I will be doing "worst 3 of 4" averages on megaminx, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 every week. The fifth one will be used for a BLD solve. Oh well, it's nice because it cuts out over 15 minutes of cubing per week. (One 6x6x6 and one 7x7x7 speedsolve per week, including scramble time.) Unless I can convince 8 other people to try 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD this week.
> ...


I am not going to take those 6x6BLD and 7x7BLD serious . Mike's children deserve a father!

And I have several V5's, but I just preferred my Rubiks (PB-Single = 1:48, PB-Average = 2:06). I will have to get used to V5 from now on


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



But I really did the scrambles! I got the corners right, and a few center pieces (A)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


 
Getting the corners right means you should do 2x2x2_blind. And I would have been very impressend if you wouldn't have gotten at least a few center pieces right.


----------



## Edam (Jan 22, 2009)

*2x2*- (10.71), 21.27, 21.16, 15.04, 12.93 = 16.38
*3x3*- 27.98, 25.59, 28.85, (22.14), (29.73) = 27.47
*3x3 OH*- (1.30.56), 1.50.45, (1.50.91), 1.40.49, 1.41.80 = 1.44.25
*5x5*- 6:13.03, (6:33.52). (4:42.53), 5:36.97, 4:53.97 = 5:34.66

i've finally started getting 3x3 sub 30 averages now, i've been stuck at that hurdle for months!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



I just wanted to say, thanks very much for the gesture. Even if it is true that the newer, stricter Arnaud is rendering it an empty gesture due to his extreme rules strictness.

In honor of your extremely kind gesture, I promise to bring you a cookie to any competition that we both attend.  (Admittedly, that might be a while, but I will honor my promise if it ever happens that we both attend the same competition.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *34 moves*
scramble: L F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B2 L' B D' L2 F' R' D' F2
solution: R' B2 F' R F R2 U2 B' U R U' R' U R' U2 R U F U' B' U F2 U' B F2 R' F' R B' U' R' U R B

2x cross: R' B2 F' R F R2 U2 B'
3rd pair: U R U' R' U R' U2 R
4th pair: U F' U' . F2 R' F' R
OLL: B' U' R' U R B
insert at .: U F2 U' B' U F2 U' B
F' U' U F2 become F before insertion.

Comment: Mid-30's again. At least it's becoming more common for me to be there instead of 40's. This one was frustrating because it had such a promising start, but I just couldn't finish the F2L very quickly. Immediately I found the 7-move 2x cross: R' B2 F' R F R2 B'. But this was the best continuation I found. I had this solution in just 20 minutes.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2009)

Mike, you are becoming the master of double X-Cross!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2009)

*First try*

Ah, fun! Where can one see the results or statistics after the competition is closed?
Or do I have to scan all posts?

Anyway

3x3: 65.10, 75.17, 65.20, 61.03, 66.19 = *avg 65.70*
(someone has to be slowest)

3x3BLD: 4:17, DNF, DNF = *4:17*
(second one was so easy I got confused and dnf:ed)

4x4BLD: 17:03 = 17:03
(new PB, I'll save the others for sat/sun)

5x5BLD: 42:32 (24:24) = 42:32
(HOW ABOUT THIS ONE!!!!!, PB)

I've loaded the 5bld for tomorrow morning, and how well that went!!!

Mike:
As to 6x6 bld I will try when I get one, but I do not own a 6x6 cube yet.


----------



## mpohl100 (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been starting fewest moves two weeks ago and now this is my first try for the weekly competition.

Scramble: L F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B2 L' B D' L2 F' R' D' F2

Here is my solution:

2x2x2: R' B2 R2 B' (4) (pretty obvious I think)
1st 2x2x1: R F' R2 U' F2 (5) (The U' is a setup move for the 2x1 block)
2nd 2x2x1: U R2 U' (3)
Finish F2L: B' R' B R' F' U R (7) (B' R' B to setup the 4th pair)
Edge Orient: R U B U' B' R' (6)
COLL: R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (11)
PLL skip (lucky but chance was 1/12)
AUF: U'

That makes a total solution of:
R' B2 R2 B' R F' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' B' R' B R' F' U (R R) U B U' B' (R' R) U' L' U R' U L U L' U L U'

=> 34 moves with a PLL skip which means that it is quite lucky
BUT I am very proud of my 19 move F2L

I still need mor practice.

Greetings 

Michael


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 24, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 13.40, 15.12, (15.43), 13.80, (12.93) = 14.11
_Three good solves, resulting in a good average._

2x2: 5.05, 5.52, (6.41), (4.76), 5.19 = 5.25
_Distinctly average_ 

4x4: 1:15.81 P, 1:20.51 O, 1:21.01 OP, (1:06.72), (1:21.26 O) = 1:19.11
_Awesome single solve in there, but a normal average._

Sq-1: 45.19 P, (42.72), (1:00.37 P), 50.82 P, 46.07 P = 47.36
_That's a lot of parity, there. I messed up the third one, but the rest were OK._


----------



## Kian (Jan 24, 2009)

Kian Barry

2x2- 7.56, (8.68), (6.23), 8.25, 7.64 Average- 7.82
3x3- (15.48), 18.77, (21.57), 19.68, 20.65 Average- 19.70	
4x4- (1:46.64), 1:42.12, (1:37.93), 1:40.02, 1:41.36 Average- 1:41.17	
5x5- (2:29.32), 2:51.55, 2:56.92, 2:47.59, (3:05.30)	Average- 2:52.02	
2-4 Relay- 2:15.24
2-5 Relay- 4:34.55
3x3 OH- 58.16, (1:09.75), 1:05.16, (55.08), 1:03.05	Average- 1:02.12	
3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, DNF
Comment: Second scramble was a joke. Still flipped two edges. I need do to more than these three BLD solves a week.
Square 1- (2:28.31), 3:57.44, 3:01.11, 3:43.27, (4:12.53) Average- 3:33.94


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 24, 2009)

mpohl100 said:


> I've been starting fewest moves two weeks ago and now this is my first try for the weekly competition.
> 
> Scramble: L F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B2 L' B D' L2 F' R' D' F2
> 
> ...



That COLL doesn't work. Can you check what it should be?

edit: ah, found it. The first U should be U'


----------



## mpohl100 (Jan 24, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> mpohl100 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been starting fewest moves two weeks ago and now this is my first try for the weekly competition.
> ...


Sorry I forgot the prime^^
Now I corrected it


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 24, 2009)

mpohl100 said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > mpohl100 said:
> ...


You know, you could also correct it in the total solution


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 24, 2009)

*3x3x3 :*31.43, 36.11, 32.68, (37.86), (23.08) = *33.41*
that last one was insane. 

*4x4x4 :*(2:59.31)	, 3:17.84, 3:02.31, 3:46.78, (3:49.27) = *3:22.31*
horrible, OLL parity on every one, bad cube too. 

*3x3x3BLD :*DNF (6:39.94), DNF (6:09.74), DNF (5:22.47) = *DNF*
using a new memo system... 

*snake :*(5.97), 5.47, (5.15), 5.81, 5.44 = *5.57*
PB single and average.


----------



## Jacco (Jan 24, 2009)

*2x2*: 4.81, 5.83, (7.31), (4.72), 6.64 =* 5.76*

*3x3*:17.44, 16.69, 16.92, (16.39), (17.97) = *17.02*
Ok.

*4x4*: (1:16.97 (OP)), 1:21.09 (O), 1:18.20 (OP), 1:25.50 (OP), (1:40.30 (OP)) = *1:21.60*
Terrible, stupid parities .

*5x5:* 2:13.80, 2:03.14, (2:19.69), 2:05.58, (1:55.02) = *2:07.51*
Average

*3x3 OH:* (27.92), 28.09, (44.74), 31.53, 28.38 = *29.33*
Average. The 44.74 was so totally screwed up , wrong cross, wrong f2l case, mistaken on OLL.. 

*3x3bld:* 2:02.80, DNF (2:28.83), DNF (2:30.58) = *2:02.80*
Bad


*3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*, very good for me =) (I never practise).

(scramble: L F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B2 L' B D' L2 F' R' D' F2 (21f))

Double X-Cross: R' B2 F' * R F R2 U B' (8)
3rd F2L pair: R U2 R' U R' U' R (7)
4th F2l pari + OLL: U' F' U2 F U2 F' U F U F R' F' R U' (14)

* edge insertion: U' D L2 U D' B2 (6)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 24, 2009)

Michael Erskine

*2x2x2:* (1:21:01), 1:14.46, 45.92, (39.23). 1:12.40 -- (very-beginners' method!)
*3x3x3:* 1:06.55, (51.64), 55.45, 1:05.88, (1:08.53) -- (New cube, just stickered, not yet lubed, thumb injury!)
*4x4x4:* 7:11.42 (rather drunk due to Burns' Night celebrations, had to stop half way to fix the television for my wife!) DNF (completely messed up trying to fix parity!) (yet to be completed)
*5x5x5:* 10:18.00, 13:39.00 (rubbish at tredges, stupid mess up trying to do 4LLL),(yet to be completed)
*7x7x7:* 27:49.00, (yet to be completed)
*MegaMinx:* (11:36.00), 8:26.45, 8:49.99, (6:33.84), 7:32.76 -- (new PB lucky OLL skip)


----------



## Mirek (Jan 25, 2009)

*FMC*

FMC:
DNF, just couldn't find any good continuation for any of plenty of short 2x2x3 blocks. Only after almost 2 hours here was a lucky PLL skip. 
R' B2 F' R F B2 R' B2 R' U L U2 L' U B' U L U' L2 U2 F B' R D R D' F' R' B R (30)


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jan 25, 2009)

2x2
3.90, 4.69, 4.59, 6.16, 5.86 = 5.05
Not bad. I used to avg in the high 3's but I now learned CLL and am still practicing it. 

3x3
12.68, 14.02, 19.13, 13.91, 14.02 = 13.98
WOW. I was really working on lookahead and i think that is my best avg. 

3x3 OH 
21.59, 22.91, 24.30, 22.59, 20.80 = 22.36
Good.


----------



## Jude (Jan 25, 2009)

*Jude Wright*

*2x2x2*: 6.31, (19.20), 8.08, 4.58, (4.06) = *6.32* --> _Still relearning my bad CLL cases, so that's why the first 3 were terrible._

*3x3x3*: 21.17, (22.11), 19.94, (18.75), 22.08 = *21.06* --> _Average for me now, considering I only do 5 3x3x3 solves a week!_

*3x3x3 OH*: 31.48, 31.66, 31.20, (25.59), (DNF) = *31.45* --> _Again, I'm ridiculously out of pratice. The 4th solve is what I would've once called "average" for me  It was non lucky, for some reason I could just turn with one hand like I used to!_

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* --> _Uhh, 2nd week in a row I've got 3 DNFs _


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 26, 2009)

Bruce Norskog

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves: 105 moves*
Solution:
Rw2 Uw F' Uw' L2 Bw' Dw F2 Dw' D R' L' Bw D2 Bw2 D' Bw' L' Bw2 D2 Bw' R' Bw R2 Bw' x' y2
B D' F' L' F L Bw' R' B R U' B U L F' L' Bw F2 R Bw D F' D' L F L' Bw' L' Bw' D' F' D Bw
F' L2 D R' L D F L' F U F' U L' U' L U' B U B'
U R U' R' U' F' U2 F U2 R U R' U' B' D B U2 B' D' B U L U' R U L' U' R'

Comment: At least I got a solution in time this week (perhaps the last week for this). It would have been nice to work on each of the solve phases a little more. Argh! I could have reduced the solve by 10 moves simply by using a Fridrich-style ending to the 3x3x3 phase. After 2nd slot: (R U2 R') (B U2 B') (F' U' L' U L F) (B2 R' U' R B2 L' D L' D' L2) (95 moves for whole solution).

Explanation:

Centers: (25)
Rw2 Uw F' Uw' L2 Bw' Dw F2 Dw' D R' L' Bw D2 Bw2 D' Bw' L' Bw2 D2 Bw' R' Bw R2 Bw' x' y2

Edge pairing: (33)
B D' F' L' F L Bw' R' B R U' B U L F' L' Bw
F2 R Bw D F' D' L F L' Bw'
L' Bw' D' F' D Bw

Pseudo-3x3x3 phase: (47)
X-cross:
F' L2 D R' L D F L'
2nd slot: F U F' U L' U' L
3rd slot: U' B U B'
Edges: U R U' R' U' F' U2 F U2 R U R' U
Corner 3-cycle: U2 B' D B U2 B' D' B
Another corner 3-cycle to finish: U L U' R U L' U' R'

Computer-generated solution - just for fun  :


Spoiler



(65 moves):
Phase 1: Uw2 B L' D' F2 D2 Uw2 Lw' U
Phase 2: F Bw B L2 Fw' Dw' D Rw R Fw D2 Fw
Phase 3: R2 F' D2 Lw L' U2 F' D2 Lw' L' B' Rw R'
Phase 4: F2 R2 D2 Uw2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 F' Uw2 B
Phase 5: F2 Uw2 L2 D2 L2 F2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 L2 U2 F2 R2 Uw2 B2


*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 49 moves*
Solution: R2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 F R' F2 R F U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R U B U2 B' U B L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2 L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2
Comment:
Promising beginning, but didn't come up with an efficient finish for the solve.

2x2x2: R2 B2 R' B'
2x2x3 w/ easy 2x2x1 extension: U2 R2 F R' F2 R F
F2L minus 1 slot: U' R U R2
Edges: U' R' U2 R U B U2 B' U
Solve remaining corners with 3 3-cycles.
(B L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2)
(L' D L U2 L' D' L U2)
(R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2)


----------



## pjk (Jan 26, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*5x5:* 2:09.46 (2:00.22) (2:24.16) 2:11.95 2:11.08 => Avg: 2:10.83
I have so much room for improvement. I expect sub-2 during practice next weekend.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> *6x6x6bld* DNF
> 1:43:22.73 and about 58 min for memorization. I thought I had to do it for 2 to 3 hours. Corners are solved, 7 inner wings, 6 outer and a lot of center pieces wrong.


Wow - very nice to see someone else try! And I think it's awesome that someone's doing more events than me now!



MatsBergsten said:


> 5x5BLD: 42:32 (24:24) = 42:32
> (HOW ABOUT THIS ONE!!!!!, PB)


Good to have you participating, and nice solve!


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 26, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> 3x3BLD: 4:17, DNF, DNF = *4:17*
> (second one was so easy I got confused and dnf:ed)
> 
> 4x4BLD: 17:03 = 17:03
> ...


I am confused that is it I do 3x3x3bld too fast or big cubes too slow. I am much faster than you on 3x3bld but almost the same time with you on 4x4bld and 5x5bld.
I tried a 6x6bld today and it took me 1hour and 4x minutes. Hoping for your solve!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Derrick Eide.

2x2BLD: 30.73, 35.18, 25.56 = 25.56
Comment: Horrible...

3x3BLD: (DNF 1:35.29), 1:25.16, (DNF 2:08.60) = 1:25.16
Comment: I should really start practicing again... just horrible

MultiBLD:

It's a BLD kind of week!


----------



## guusrs (Jan 26, 2009)

FMC: 
I agree with Mirek. Many short 2x2x3 blocks possible, starting from 7 moves, but bad finishes left all the time. Finally this one gave me an acceptable edge-skeleton:

2x2x2: R' B2 R2 B' (4)
2x2x3: R' F D' F' D (9)
F2L minus pair: F R2 F2 R' U2 R F (16)
edges: U'.R2 U R' U F' U' F R2 (25)

Normally I do not start a corner insert on a 25-move skeleton but with 10 minutes left this was the only option I had to get a solution close to 30 moves.Good cancellation helped to get sub-30: At dot insert . U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 , 4 moves cancel. So finally:

R' B2 R2 B'R'F D'F'D F R2 F2 R'U2 R F U2 L' U R2 U' L U2 R' U F' U' F R2 (*29*)

Gus


----------



## MistArts (Jan 26, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (8.89), 6.15, 6.57, (5.98), 6.01 = 6.25


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 26, 2009)

*FMC:* 31 moves R' B2 R2 B' R F' R2 F2 B' R' F' R B R' F' U2 F U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R2 U R

just noticed its entirely 4-gen. neat!

2x2x2: R' B2 R2 B' (4)

2x2x3: R F' R2 *F* (8)

EO: *F* R'. F2 U2 F (13-1)

leave 3 corners: U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R2 U R (27-1)

insert R B' R' F' R B R' F at the . to cancel 3 moves. F F cancels to F2. after some bad continuation of a good block, I decided to try EO and stumbled upon this finish. Good insertion helped. This one is tough!


----------



## MistArts (Jan 26, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (8.89), 6.15, 6.57, (5.98), 6.01 = 6.25
*3x3x3:* 24.38, 22.57, 21.91, (25.73), (20.93) = 22.95
*3x3x3OH:* 53.31, 49.75, 47.91, (41.70), (1:01.72) = 50.32

*FMC:* R' B2 L F' R2 F L' F' R' F2 L2 F' R F L2 F' R2 L U' L' R' B' U' B U B' U' F' U2 F U' (31)
*
Explaination:*
*2x2x2 and setup for 2x2x3:* R' B2 F' * R F ** (5)
*Orient edges and finish 2x2x3 + XX-Cross:* R' L U' L' R' B' (11)
*3rd pair:* U' B U B' (15)
*Leave 4 corners:* U' F' U2 F U' (20)
*Insertion at *:* F L F' R2 F L' F' R2 (28-3=25)
*Insertion at **:* F L2 F' R F L2 F' R' (33-2=31)

*Comment: *Really weird XXX-Cross. I was trying to orient while extending the 2x2x2 to a 2x2x3. 5-gen solution


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 27, 2009)

4x4 FMC

L F u L' u2 r' D r2 R B2 F' L' R2 D2 B u B f L' B2 F2 D2 u' R F2 U2 L f' U r' u' f D' u L B' f2 F D' u2 

Centers: r' F r' R' f2 F' u' F2 u R f' U b2 L b' L2 b2 D f L f' (21)

Edges: L2 U2 D B' u' F D2 F2 D F L U L' d2 L D' L' u' R' d' L' U L F' U F d (27)

3x3: F' L' U' D L2 F' U2 B' U' B' U B' D' B' D U B' U' B' R' B' R B2 U B2 U' B2 U B' U' R B R' B R2 F R' B2 R F' R2 B (42)

Total: 90

Explanation:
Centers are just like speedsolving, except there was some move cancellation. Probably around 2-5 moves less than speed solution.
Edges took a bit of work. It took a while to find the nice beginning for 6 pairing. The cycle ends, so I could only solve 5 edges, canceled a slice move to continue for a 2 pairing, then finished with a 4 pairing. Probably around 10-15 fewer moves than a speed solution for edges. 
The 3x3 stage was pretty much a speed solution. I actually did pure VH. Cross, easy F2L slots, then COLL, PLL skip. I'm sure I could do much better here. I just did this just to see if there was parity or not, lucky that there's no parity. I suppose I'll generate the 3x3 scramble now and continue to work on the 3x3 part. It would be nice to sub-80 this solution. 

Watch it here: http://alg.garron.us/?cube=4x4x4&an..._U-_B2_U_B-_U-
R_B_R-_B_R2_F_R-_B2_R_F-_R2_B

I did it on Lucas's applet in about 30 minutes. No moves taken back except for the beginning edges and cancellations.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 27, 2009)

*2x2-*10.43, 12.84, 13.67, 9.13, 10.82 = 11.36
*new pb avg!
*3x3-*40.52, 47.83, 46.99, 43.32, 40.01, = 43.61
*with Petrus, i think im getting pretty good =]
*4x4-*3:11.99, 3:16.14, DNF, 2:34.21, 4:19.52, = 3:35.89
*5x5-* didnt start yet.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's Wednesday now in China and I have only 7x7x7bld left for this competition. But I think I still have the chance for it tomorrow because now Mr. avg is still spending his Tuesday. Anyway, I'll add the last event for this competition. It's the first time I do the total 29 events and I'm sure it's also the last time. THAT'S TOO TIRED!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> It's Wednesday now in China and I have only 7x7x7bld left for this competition. But I think I still have the chance for it tomorrow because now Mr. avg is still spending his Tuesday. Anyway, I'll add the last event for this competition. It's the first time I do the total 29 events and I'm sure it's also the last time. THAT'S TOO TIRED!!



I'm proud of you - it's nice to finally see someone else do it! Very very awesome!!!

And I certainly don't blame you for only doing it once. You're right - it's ridiculous to do them all (which is why I finally stopped).

But next week Arnaud will remove a bunch of events (like 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD, and 4x4x4 fewest moves), which should make it much easier to do in the future.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> oyyq99999 said:
> 
> 
> > It's Wednesday now in China and I have only 7x7x7bld left for this competition. But I think I still have the chance for it tomorrow because now Mr. avg is still spending his Tuesday. Anyway, I'll add the last event for this competition. It's the first time I do the total 29 events and I'm sure it's also the last time. THAT'S TOO TIRED!!
> ...



but... he told others to do it.. and... they are :confused: guess ill have to do it next comp too then 
how many people we need? a certain amount?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 27, 2009)

Mats Bergsten
Sorry Arnaud, I'll only write one post next week.

But here is the total of this weeks contest for my part

*3x3*: 65.10, (75.17), 65.20, (61.03), 66.19 =* 65.70*
someone has to be slowest

*4x4*: 10:19, 9:11 = *DNF*
Using BLD algs for practise and timing.

*3x3BLD*: 4:17, DNF, DNF =* 4:17*
second one was so easy I got confused and dnf:ed

*4x4BLD*: 17:03, 18:34 DNF, 19:59 = *17:03*
new PB, the second was really bad

*5x5BLD*: 42:32 (24:24), 34:23 DNF, 46:45 DNF = *42:32*
HOW ABOUT THIS ONE!!!!!, PB. Then I went for speed = fubar. 
Last one just 3 centers off, sitting on a bus.

*3x3MBLD*: = *1/3, 23:47*
Not impressive. Only execution faults though, 
I am not accurate with Turbo corners yet.

Finally I must repeat my question:* where are the results?*
Kind of embarrasing perhaps that I have not been able
to find them. But nothing after June 2007?? I have looked at the
end of a lot of threads and after some result threads but I cannot
find them.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 27, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> [I am confused that is it I do 3x3x3bld too fast or big cubes too slow. I am much faster than you on 3x3bld but almost the same time with you on 4x4bld and 5x5bld.
> I tried a 6x6bld today and it took me 1hour and 4x minutes. Hoping for your solve!



Obviously you are faster than I am, but I guess I have the more consistent speed.
You ought to be faster at 4x4 and 5x5 then, or slower at 3x3 

Another explanation is that I am relearning 3x3BLD (Turbo), so I hope to speed up at 3x3 soon.
(And maybe you overlooked the fact that I am a little older than you and have left speed behind )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Finally I must repeat my question:* where are the results?*
> Kind of embarrasing perhaps that I have not been able
> to find them. But nothing after June 2007?? I have looked at the
> end of a lot of threads and after some result threads but I cannot
> find them.



Arnaud has been promising the results "any day now" since June of 2007. He's actually been promising them "any day now" even recently - he claims he has been working on something to make the results easier to process, and soon he will be able to release all the results.

In the mean time, yes, you can just look through all the pages of a thread to figure it out yourself.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> But next week Arnaud will remove a bunch of events (like 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD, and 4x4x4 fewest moves), which should make it much easier to do in the future.



Nooo!!! Can you keep 4x4 FMC? I'm just getting into that!


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope he keeps Snake in too, I like that.

If anyone has a Snake, please do 5 solves and post here your times. I want to keep it in the competition, it's one of the only events I'm half decent at.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2009)

Arnaud gave the rules for taking out events, so you should be able to calculate whether or not they stay. If he decides to be soft and take requests, he knows I'd like 6x6x6 BLD and 7x7x7 BLD to stay (just 1 scramble needed per event), and of course megaminx BLD would be nice too. And if we're going to do that, might as well add square-1 BLD, pyraminx BLD, and clock BLD as well. 

But like I say, he gave the rules, and probably they should simply be followed.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! Mike, you really love BLD


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 28, 2009)

The only BLD I would have any chance with is the snake!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.84, 11.40, 11.58, 9.22, 10.28 = *11.09*
*3x3x3:* 24.36, 26.05, 25.92, 27.09, 25.97 = *25.98*
Comment: Part of my new personal best average 10/12: 25.48!
*4x4x4:* 1:48.08 (P), 1:45.97 (OP), 2:07.67 (OP), 2:07.15 (OP), 1:50.31 (OP) = *1:55.18*
*5x5x5:* 2:41.98, 2:44.81, 2:39.15, 2:48.59, 2:47.57 = *2:44.79*
Comment: Part of my new personal best average 10/12: 2:39.65!
*6x6x6:* 6:10.44 (O), 5:30.56 (P), 5:17.83, 5:54.18 (OP), 5:18.50 (O) = *5:34.41*
*7x7x7:* 7:54.66, 8:14.55, 8:25.82, 7:46.98, 7:58.46 = *8:02.56*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 51.97, 32.63, 50.08 = *32.63*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:43.30, 1:35.86, 1:56.46 = *1:35.86*
Comment: Too bad this was technically (by speedcubing.com standards) lucky because of the corners.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:10.98 (5:16), DNF (8:40.53, 4:15), 8:35.27 (4:07) = *8:35.27*
Comment: I wasn’t near my stackmat when I did the first one, so I used a stopwatch – hence no DNF. The second one was off by 4 centers, 16 edges, 6 corners – I must have messed up during corner permutation. Third one was really easy. (So was the second one, actually – pity I messed it up so bad.)
*5x5x5 BLD:* 20:05.58 (10:55), DNF (19:28.34, 9:55), 18:49.16 (11:05) = *18:49.16*
Comment: Second one was a scrambled disaster – I think a slice slipped somewhere. I don’t know why I’m so slow on 5x5x5 BLD lately – I hope I can do faster again next week.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (38:33.90, 18:27), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 2 outer X centers. Very frustrating – I didn’t see them for a few seconds – I thought I got it right.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (58:45.75, 25:47), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 2 outer X centers and 2 inner + centers. A very frustrating big cube BLD week.
*3x3x3 OH:* 50.88, 43.65, 47.16, 54.46, 52.06 = *50.03*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:02.44, 2:10.71, 1:59.56, 2:10.58, 2:06.34 = *2:09.21*
Comment: Not bad considering I haven't practiced for several weeks. A little lucky, though - I got the same PLL 3 out of 5 times. That's always helpful with feet (after the first time, you actually remember how to do it the next times).
*Magic:* 2.33, 3.46, 2.97, 2.47, 2.44 = *2.63*
*Master Magic:* 4.86, 5.68, 4.72, 5.06, 4.88 = *4.93*
*Clock:* 26.78, 21.11, 23.13, 18.38, DNF = *23.67*
*MegaMinx:* 3:14.35, 3:08.64, 2:33.92, 2:44.00, DNF (49:53.43, 23:09) = *3:02.33*
Comment: Last one off by 5 edges (3 out of place, 2 flipped), due to mismemorization.
*Pyraminx:* 27.59, 25.27, 23.44, 25.06, 22.13 = *24.59*
*Square-1:* 1:00.00 (P), 1:03.46, 51.66, 44.05, 56.72 (P) = *56.13*
Comment: I love the first solve time.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
Comment: See post earlier in thread for solution.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
22.66, 23.41, 25.70, (29.33), (21.53) = 23.92


----------



## MistArts (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Arnaud gave the rules for taking out events, so you should be able to calculate whether or not they stay. If he decides to be soft and take requests, he knows I'd like 6x6x6 BLD and 7x7x7 BLD to stay (just 1 scramble needed per event), and of course megaminx BLD would be nice too. And if we're going to do that, might as well add square-1 BLD, pyraminx BLD, and clock BLD as well.
> 
> But like I say, he gave the rules, and probably they should simply be followed.



I'd do clock BLD. It's the only puzzle I can do BLD...


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 28, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Arnaud gave the rules for taking out events, so you should be able to calculate whether or not they stay. If he decides to be soft and take requests, he knows I'd like 6x6x6 BLD and 7x7x7 BLD to stay (just 1 scramble needed per event), and of course megaminx BLD would be nice too. And if we're going to do that, might as well add square-1 BLD, pyraminx BLD, and clock BLD as well.
> ...



I can also do thatBut I just did twice because it's too easy too turn wrong. The time was 7 min and 5 min.
I can also do 2x2 to 5x5 bld, pyraminx bld, snake bld, magic, master magic bld. And I know how to do 6x6 and 7x7 bld(1 attempt for each and none success). I eager to know how to do Square-1 bld!!


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, all the 29 events finished with only 6x6x6bld and 7x7x7bld DNF. It's really a hard job!!Details can be found here.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> OK, all the 29 events finished with only 6x6x6bld and 7x7x7bld DNF. It's really a hard job!!Details can be found here.


Very nice! I've only done it a few times.

I think you should change your signature to "I have done everything."


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> oyyq99999 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, all the 29 events finished with only 6x6x6bld and 7x7x7bld DNF. It's really a hard job!!Details can be found here.
> ...



Nope. 6x6x6bld and 7x7x7bld DNF yet.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Arnaud has been promising the results "any day now" since June of 2007. He's actually been promising them "any day now" even recently - he claims he has been working on something to make the results easier to process, and soon he will be able to release all the results.
> 
> In the mean time, yes, you can just look through all the pages of a thread to figure it out yourself.


Is there someone who knows :confused: how to download a whole thread to a file in one
command? I'll gladly write a result parser, that cannot be particularly hard. But I will not
download every post of every result thread .
=============================================
not very long after
=============================================
Don't bother. My son wrote a perl script in no time.
So I'll join Arnaud now, I promise result tables within the end of the year


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought about a result parser, but that seems almost impossible with the way people write down their results.

And I was catching up in november, but then I got extremely busy as all of you might have noticed by my reduced posting. I basically cube 1 night nowadays (I do the entire weekly + 7 warmup solves of each in 1 go and only take a powernap before I go to work)

This is the amount of times the "other events" got done:
2x2x2 Blindfolded; 5+3+5+5 = *18*
6x6x6 Blindfolded; 1+1+1+2 = *5*
7x7x7 Blindfolded; 1+1+1+2 = *5*
3x3x3 Match the scramble; 4+2+2+2 = *10*
4x4x4 Fewest Moves; 1+1+2+3 = *7*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay; 5+5+4+5 = *19*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay; 4+3+1+4 = *12* 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay; 1+2+1+3 = *7*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay; 1+1+1+2 = *5*
Snake; 2+2+1+1 = *6*

12 was the minimum, so we will say goodbye to 7 events for now. If you want them back into the weekly competition, just PM me. Remember, just because they are not events anymore doesn't mean you shouldn't do it if you enjoy it. I will personally keep doing Match-the-scramble, 2-6 and 2-7 relays.


----------



## byu (Jan 29, 2009)

What is Match-the-scramble?


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2009)

match the scramble is an interesting event. you get a scrambled cube and a solved cube. your goal is to make the solved cube look the same as the one that's scrambled by only moving the previously solved cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> 12 was the minimum, so we will say goodbye to 7 events for now. If you want them back into the weekly competition, just PM me. Remember, just because they are not events anymore doesn't mean you shouldn't do it if you enjoy it. I will personally keep doing Match-the-scramble, 2-6 and 2-7 relays.



Wow - so now I can go back to doing all the events each week! And I'll actually have a little more time despite it!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 29, 2009)

4x4 FMC

L F u L' u2 r' D r2 R B2 F' L' R2 D2 B u B f L' B2 F2 D2 u' R F2 U2 L f' U r' u' f D' u L B' f2 F D' u2 

Centers: r' F r' R' f2 F' u' F2 u R f' U b2 L b' L2 b2 D f L f' (21)

Edges: L2 U2 D B' u' F D2 F2 D F L U L' d2 L D' L' u' R' d' L' U L F' U F d (27)

3x3: F' L' U' D L2 F' U2 B' U' B' U B' D' B' D U B' U' B' R' B' R B2 U B2 U' B2 U B' U' R B R' B R2 F R' B2 R F' R2 B (42) Linear solve, COLL PLL skip

3x3: B L' B L2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 B D2 L' D L' D2 L2 D U L' D' L U' L' D L2 B D2 B2 L' B' L' B F D2 F' U L (38) Inverse scramble, COLL PLL skip

3x3: L' U' R2 B R2 D L B D' L B' F L F2 D2 F L' D2 L D2 L D' L' B2 L F' L B2 L' F L2 B2 L B2 L'
(35) MGLS PLL skip, inverse scramble. I haven't inverted this yet.

21+27+35= 83 moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2009)

*Results week 2009-04*

*2x2x2*(15)


 4.23 fazrulz

 5.05 bubblebuddy73

 5.25 MTGjumper

 5.76 Jacco

 6.24 MistArts

 6.32 Jude

 6.95 trying-to-speedcube...

 7.72 oyyq99999

 7.82 Kian

 8.48 AvGalen

 11.09 Mike Hughey

 11.67 slncuber21

 12.67 PeterV

 16.38 Edam

 1:04.26 msemtd


*3x3x3 *(21)


 13.86 Sa967St

 13.98 bubblebuddy73

 14.11 MTGjumper

 15.35 fazrulz

 16.44 oyyq99999

 17.02 Jacco

 18.81 Ellis

 19.70 Kian

 19.81 trying-to-speedcube...

 21.06 Jude

 22.95 MistArts

 23.37 AvGalen

 23.92 Fobo911

 25.98 Mike Hughey

 27.47 Edam

 31.94 PeterV

 33.41 cookingfat

 37.50 byu

 44.64 slncuber21

 1:02.63 msemtd

 1:05.50 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(13)


 1:17.23 oyyq99999

 1:19.11 MTGjumper

 1:21.60 Jacco

 1:21.91 Ellis

 1:27.47 AvGalen

 1:31.37 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:41.17 Kian

 1:55.18 Mike Hughey

 3:22.31 cookingfat

 3:23.29 slncuber21

 3:30.75 PeterV

 DNF MatsBergsten

 DNF msemtd


*5x5x5*(10)


 2:07.51 Jacco

 2:10.83 pjk

 2:23.45 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:24.26 oyyq99999

 2:24.62 Ellis

 2:32.37 AvGalen

 2:44.79 Mike Hughey

 2:52.02 Kian

 5:34.66 Edam

 DNF msemtd


*6x6x6*(3)


 4:45.25 oyyq99999

 5:24.65 AvGalen

 5:34.41 Mike Hughey


*7x7x7*(4)


 7:24.76 AvGalen

 7:26.45 oyyq99999

 8:02.56 Mike Hughey

 DNF msemtd


*3x3 one handed*(11)


 22.36 bubblebuddy73

 29.33 Jacco

 29.72 Sa967St

 31.45 Jude

 36.33 oyyq99999

 39.01 trying-to-speedcube...

 46.57 AvGalen

 50.03 Mike Hughey

 50.32 MistArts

 1:02.12 Kian

 1:44.25 Edam


*3x3 with feet*(2)


 2:09.21 Mike Hughey

 3:01.34 oyyq99999


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(5)


 25.56 Derrick Eide17

 28.59 oyyq99999

 32.63 Mike Hughey

 39.78 AvGalen

 59.22 trying-to-speedcube...


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)


 1:25.16 Derrick Eide17

 1:35.86 Mike Hughey

 1:38.77 oyyq99999

 1:51.51 Sa967St

 2:02.80 Jacco

 3:34.72 Ellis

 4:03.30 trying-to-speedcube...

 4:17.00 MatsBergsten

 DNF Jude

 DNF cookingfat

 DNF Kian

 DNF AvGalen


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)


 8:35.27 Mike Hughey

17:03.00 MatsBergsten

19:49.74 oyyq99999


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)


18:49.16 Mike Hughey

42:32.00 MatsBergsten

46:29.94 oyyq99999


*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)


 DNF Mike Hughey

 DNF oyyq99999

 DNF trying-to-speedcube...


*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)


 DNF Mike Hughey

 DNF oyyq99999

 DNF trying-to-speedcube...


*3x3 Multi blind*(2)


2/3 oyyq99999

1/3 MatsBergsten


*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)


 1:10.68 AvGalen

 1:42.23 oyyq99999

 1:53.70 trying-to-speedcube...


*2-3-4 Relay*(5)


 1:43.51 oyyq99999

 2:05.86 AvGalen

 2:07.46 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:15.24 Kian

 4:01.38 PeterV


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)


 4:14.46 AvGalen

 4:19.58 oyyq99999

 4:34.55 Kian

 4:36.18 trying-to-speedcube...


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(3)


 9:37.05 AvGalen

 9:47.30 oyyq99999

10:12.80 trying-to-speedcube...


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(2)


16:19.28 AvGalen

19:30.90 oyyq99999


*Magic*(4)


 1.41 oyyq99999

 1.63 byu

 2.31 AvGalen

 2.63 Mike Hughey


*Master Magic*(3)


 4.16 oyyq99999

 4.93 Mike Hughey

 5.36 AvGalen


*Snake*(2)


 5.57 cookingfat

 16.43 oyyq99999


*Clock*(3)


 16.60 AvGalen

 23.67 Mike Hughey

 25.41 oyyq99999


*Pyraminx*(3)


 16.65 AvGalen

 20.81 oyyq99999

 24.59 Mike Hughey


*Megaminx*(5)


 2:22.67 oyyq99999

 2:35.27 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:53.18 AvGalen

 3:02.33 Mike Hughey

 8:16.40 msemtd


*Square-1*(5)


 47.36 MTGjumper

 56.13 Mike Hughey

 57.03 oyyq99999

 1:15.04 AvGalen

 3:33.94 Kian


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)


29 guusrs

31 MistArts

31 Vault312

34 mpohl100

34 Mike Hughey

35 Jacco

37 oyyq99999

49 cuBerBruce

51 trying-to-speedcube...

DNF  Mirek


*4x4x4 fewest moves*(3)


83 fanwuq

105 cuBerBruce

110 oyyq99999




*Contest results*


262 oyyq99999

180 Mike Hughey

145 AvGalen

142 trying-to-speedcube...

105 Jacco

71 Kian

62 MTGjumper

55 Ellis

54 bubblebuddy73

53 MistArts

51 Sa967St

45 Jude

43 MatsBergsten

38 fazrulz

32 msemtd

30 cuBerBruce

26 Edam

26 cookingfat

25 Derrick Eide17

24 PeterV

20 guusrs

20 slncuber21

19 Vault312

18 fanwuq

17 mpohl100

14 pjk

12 Fobo911

11 byu

11 Mirek


----------

